

EUPL - European Union Public Licence - diaz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Union_Public_Licence

======
kseistrup
[https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/eupl/topic/public-
cons...](https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/eupl/topic/public-consultation-
draft-eupl-v12)

